# Disque dur, jumper et compagnie



## Toinou04 (10 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 
 J'ai acheté récement sur internet un disque dur interne Maxtor de 80 Go pour mon iMac G3 (400 Mhz). Quand je l'ai monté je ne pouvais pas installer Mac os X (10.2). Je l'ai monté, remonté et reremonté...! mais rien a faire. J'ai demandé des explications au vendeurs et il m'a dit de vérifier si le disque était en maitre ou en esclave. J'ai regardé avec mon oeil d'amateur et il me semble qu'il n'y ait pas de jumper. Il est écrit sur le disque: "no jumper = DS (slave)".  
 Le problème vient-il de là? Que dois-je faire pour le jumper? 
 Merci de m'aider.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir

Un _jumper_ est un petit conducteur métallique qui s'enfiche sur un connecteur afin de créer un court-circuit, dans le cas présent porteur d'une information de configuration.






(jumper en vert sur la photo)

Il en existe de plusieurs tailles normalisées (selon le degré de miniaturisation). On en trouve généralement dans les magasins d'informatique et d'électronique. Et à défaut de pouvoir s'en procurer, on peut souder ou coincer un bout de fil électrique à la place.


Sur un disque dur ATA, la position des _jumpers_ détermine si le comportement de l'interface. En effet, il est possible de brancher deux disques en parallèle sur la même nappe, et les deux ne peuvent pas avoir le même rôle.

Les _jumpers_ doivent donc indiquer si :
- le disque est "maître"
- le disque est "esclave"
- la configuration est déterminée par la position du disque sur la nappe (CS="Cable Select")

On trouve aussi souvent une indication supplémentaire CLJ ( pour 'Capacity Limitation Jumper") qui sert à limiter la taille du disque pour un usage sur des ordinateurs trop anciens.

Il faudrait connaître le modèle de ton disque pour savoir quel(s) _jumper_(s) positionner. En tout cas, la réponse peut être trouvée par ici.

Si ton disque fait effectivement partie des modèles renseignés, alors il suffit de mettre un _jumper_ sur la position complètement à gauche pour le faire fonctionner en "maître".


----------



## Toinou04 (10 Juin 2008)

J'ai un "Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 - Disque dur - 80 Go - interne - 3.5" - ATA-133 - IDC 40 broches - 7200 tours/min - mémoire tampon : 8 Mo". 
Il me semble que c'est le style A2. Mais je reste perplexe, puique je n'ai qu'un seul disque sur mon G3... celui que je voulais installer. Donc il devrait le reconnaitre puiqu'il ne risque pas d'avoir d'histoire de maitre/esclave.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais comme l'indiquent les schémas:





Toinou04 a dit:


> Il est écrit sur le disque: "no jumper = DS (slave)".



Et quand il est "esclave", le disque attend que le "maître" l'autorise à parler  . Quand il est seul, il risque bien de se taire tout le temps.


----------



## Toinou04 (10 Juin 2008)

ah ! je vais faire mon mea culpa a mon acheteur dans ce cas! Mais il n'était pas sensé me fournir le jumper avec le disque?


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2008)

Si, c'eût été la moindre des choses, je pense (quoiqu'il puisse aussi le vendre séparément).


----------



## Toinou04 (10 Juin 2008)

Vendre séparement? Mais ca coute combien un jumper?


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2008)

Un beau jumper... 0,10&#8364; ... 0,15&#8364; maxi, avec languette. 






Mais les prix sont libres.

(PS: en bon français, ça s'appelle un "cavalier")


----------



## Toinou04 (10 Juin 2008)

D'accord merci. 
Mais je ne vois pas comment ça fonctionne puisque aucun fils n'est relié au jumper (hormis la nappe d'alimentation du disque dur et le IDE de la carte mère)





cf: http://www.sterpin.net/imacslotin.htm


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Juin 2008)

Comme indiqué sur les schémas Maxtor, le jumper est à placer sur une série de plots située entre le connecteur de la nappe IDE (39 petits plots sur deux rangées, à gauche) et le connecteur d'alimentation électrique (4 gros plots, à droite).

Le jumper doit relier électriquement le plot du haut avec le plot du bas, à la position indiquée.





(exemple de jumper en place, en blanc)





(exemple de positionnement d'un jumper avec une pince, quand on a des trop gros doigts)


----------



## Toinou04 (11 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup, je vais en acheter un cet après midi !


----------



## Toinou04 (11 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Les _jumpers_ doivent donc indiquer si :
> - le disque est "maître"
> - le disque est "esclave"
> - la configuration est déterminée par la position du disque sur la nappe (CS="Cable Select")
> ...



En fait, j'ai récupéré des jumpers sur un ancien ordi. Mais il y a plusieurs positions en plus du "Master"






Dois-je me précuper des autres combinaisons? Mon iMac G3 400 Mhz est-il assez puissant par rapport au CLJ?
Merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Juin 2008)

Dans le cas présent, on n'a à choisir qu'entre "Master" et "Master with CLJ". Le CLJ permet de limiter la capacité du disque à 32Go au démarrage.

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas beaucoup d'informations sur ce que ton modèle d'iMac est capable de supporter ou non (cela dépend du firmware qu'il contient).

Les iMacs G3 fabriqués après février 2001 ne doivent pas poser de problème (ils supportent au moins 40Go), mais je n'ai aucune idée en ce qui concerne les modèles antérieurs, ni même si les Macs sont réellement concernés par le problème (car à la base, le CLJ a été rajouté à cause des limitations du BIOS des PC).

Il faudrait rechercher sur Internet des cas où l'installation d'un disque interne avec plus de 32Go (capacité installée, et non capacité du disque) qui a bien réussi avec ton modèle particulier d'iMac (qu'il faudrait par avance déterminer précisément).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Malheureusement, je n'ai pas beaucoup d'informations sur ce que ton modèle d'iMac est capable de supporter ou non (cela dépend du firmware qu'il contient).
> 
> Les iMacs G3 fabriqués après février 2001 ne doivent pas poser de problème (ils supportent au moins 40Go), mais je n'ai aucune idée en ce qui concerne les modèles antérieurs, ni même si les Macs sont réellement concernés par le problème (car à la base, le CLJ a été rajouté à cause des limitations du BIOS des PC).



Tous les iMac G3 supportent tous les disques P-ATA, avec comme seule réserve qu'un disque d'une taille effective (donc des "vrais" Go, pas la capacité indiquée par le vendeur) supérieure à 128 Go ne seront reconnus que comme des disques de 128 Go.

PA5CAL, à titre d'info, même mon vieux PowerMac 5500 supportait un disque de 60 Go


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> PA5CAL, à titre d'info, même mon vieux PowerMac 5500 supportait un disque de 60 Go


Bonne nouvelle... enfin pas pour tout le monde. Parce qu'en ce moment il y en a beaucoup (une épidémie ?) qui galèrent pour installer un nouveau disque sur leur iMac G3. Les problèmes doivent venir d'ailleurs (panne matérielle ?).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle... enfin pas pour tout le monde. Parce qu'en ce moment il y en a beaucoup (une épidémie ?) qui galèrent pour installer un nouveau disque sur leur iMac G3. Les problèmes doivent venir d'ailleurs (panne matérielle ?).



Déjà, pour trouver un disque de moins de 128 Go, moi, dans mon PM G4, j'ai mis un "160" pour avoir 128 !


----------



## Toinou04 (12 Juin 2008)

Un disque de 80 Go fonctionne impec sur mon iMac G3! Merci !


----------

